# Jose Luis Bustamante Rivero - Arequipa



## josjos85 (Sep 6, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo. Zegarra presidente!


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

no me imagino a zegarra de alcalde provincil, aunque si me gustaria  creo que si la ahria si postula 

asi que ese era el coliseo, bueno mas tarde pongo unas fotitos del coliseo en arequipa proyectos y avances


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

edgenet said:


> Como que en promesas, si solo falta terminar el coliseo, (se demoraron mucho tiempo para construirlo ya que el IPD no les daba permiso, ya q ese terreno es de ellos)


Si te fijas en la fecha del post ese comentario lo hice hace mas de dos años ... que bueno si ya lo hizo.

Que yo sepa Zegarra quiere la Region ... pero al igual que todos los alcaldes de AQP ... no ha hecho ninguna *OBRA GRANDE* ...


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

josjos85 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Zegarra presidente!


jaja ni tanto jaja que vaya despacio aunque tambien el distrito de JBYR es uno de los que tiene mas entrada umm que hubiese echo en otro donde no hay casi nada y mucho que hacer,,,,, :lol:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*bueh io vivo en pàrte en Bustamante y rivero me comprometo ha revivir este tema y poner fotos, sobre el alcalde no è la gran cosà veo a bustamante y R casi = todos los años jejejejeje pero no le kito el merito ultimamente pone muchos arboles eso me encanta *

*Saludos*


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

uomo_111 said:


> *bueh io vivo en pàrte en Bustamante y rivero me comprometo ha revivir este tema y poner fotos, sobre el alcalde no è la gran cosà veo a bustamante y R casi = todos los años jejejejeje pero no le kito el merito ultimamente pone muchos arboles eso me encanta *
> 
> *Saludos*


no m cae el Alcalde Zegarra


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ni me va ni me vi viene, puede ser que vote por el como el mal menor, segun el panorama político.


Esperando las fotos


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Bueno ya que hablamos de mi querido distrito me ire con unas fotos.

Esta foto fue tomada en horas del Atardecere... al fondo se aprecian mis dos amores... el Chachani y el Pichupichu... y la villa Medica.










Aqui la avenida Andres Avelino Cáceres.. antes de llegar al óvalo. Esta la tome con mi Olympus Trip 35 usando una película Fujifilm Superia de Asa 100










Pronto ire con más


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Creo que esa foto esta bien para ser el banner de aqp


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo me voy con otras fotos del distrito

Esta foto la tome en Lambramani... aqui lo poco que queda de la campiña que solia haber


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

AQP166 said:


> Creo que esa foto esta bien para ser el banner de aqp


de acuerdo, habria que ajustarla al tamaño. ¿que opinas hans?


----------



## partenos (Jun 25, 2009)

en la primera foto de la villa medica aparecen el chachani y el misti, el pichu pichu no . 

para que sea banner habria que ajustar un poco el tamaño y los volcanes tendrian que aparecer con nieve para que este mas vistoso. es buena idea. me auno al pedido.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si, me encanta para un banner, sobre todo porque resalta el ladrillo de las demás casitas.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

tacall said:


> ni me va ni me vi viene, puede ser que vote por el como el mal menor, segun el panorama político.
> 
> 
> Esperando las fotos


discrepo contigo hay que elegir bien desde ahora sino sorpresa sorpresa ..retrocedemos en vez d e avanzar pero como dices hay q ver q hay en el panorama


me gusto mucho la foto d e lambramani mis bisabuelitos segun mis familiares sembraban en esa zona ver esa imagen me hace imaginar como habra sidoese lugar y tambiencomo seria ver nuevam,ente a su capilla antigua


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Eso, segun el panorama.. pero casi siempre es malo o no el que se quiero o busca, entonces que queda.. digo yo

Volviendo al thread, muy buenas las panoramicas


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

JLBR es nuestra as bajo la manga :lol:


----------



## jose gomez (Jun 1, 2009)

Aqui unafoto del avance del 
nuevo coliseo en el Palacio del 
Deporte segun dicen tendra 
capacidad para mas de 4 mil 
espectadores

Esta foto es de hace unos meses ya posteare estos dias una mas reciente
Saludossss


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

jose gomez said:


> Aqui unafoto del avance del
> nuevo coliseo en el Palacio del
> Deporte segun dicen tendra
> capacidad para mas de 4 mil
> ...


soy d ela idea que debieron hacerlo mas grande


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos de este distrito!!
se ve verde
tb bn x el coliseo!!!


----------

